# Constipated or egg bound Cyp.



## The Pack (Mar 13, 2003)

Yesterday my Cyprichromis spawned and later I observed what appeared to be poop,(rather thick poop) or perhaps an egg that got stuck in the females vent. This morning the object is still there. Obviously there is something wrong. Should I catch her and attempt to remove the problem item with a pair of forcepts, or just let nature take its course and perhaps lose the fish? Any suggestions ????


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

same thing happened to a ventralis i had then she died..


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

It does look like the eggs are impacted. I would catch her and see if a little manipulation would help. You could try to gently squeeze her and see if the eggs will come out. Also inspect the area to see what caused the blockage. Use a gentle stroking motion along her stomach from head to tail. It may seem extreme but i have done that before while helping strip eggs and sperm for hormone induction spawning. The fish are usually sedated to lessening stress, if you have a sedative you can use it. Other wise be quick as possible while handling the fish.

I would also set up a hospital tank before you start. Handling her will stress her out, and if you can not do anything it would be better to keep her separate to see what happens.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

thats my picture not the ops.. that fish pictured died shortly after i caught her and pulled the eggs out


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

ah, yea it is not a very easy thing to come out of alive.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I had a xeno papilio sunflower female die from this as well. I have since read that an epsom salt bath may help.
P.S, do you still have the Gobies Reid?

Paul B


----------



## The Pack (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi Paul. Yes I still have 5 or 6 in my 220 g. A couple are still the originals that I got from you several years ago.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The Pack said:


> Hi Paul. Yes I still have 5 or 6 in my 220 g. A couple are still the originals that I got from you several years ago.


Good to hear they're still around. I have the w/c adult female and five of her young still. The male died a while back (old age I think). She is slowing down as well now.
Good to hear from you, good luck with the cyps.


----------

